# just don't understand.....



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you contact the local poodle club and see if anyone recommends any groomers? That is how I found Millie's groomer. I looked on the poodle club of america website and found a local breeder in st. louis. I emailed her to ask if she knows of any good groomers and I now have a very fabulous groomer!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, CM! 
I'll try your hint and see if I can find one that way. 
Sure hope it works for me!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That is a shame. You could not have been any more specific. I'm sorry you had to go through this. Hope you find someone soon...although, you won't need them for awhile


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened to you. The is really no excuse if you were that specific about the trim... having been a groomer I know sometimes it is hard to know just what people are wanting but when they really give you an exact description like you did there is no reason not to do it right. Great that the hair will grow back but it takes a long time  I hope you find the groomer you need..


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Skye, I thought I had really communicated to this lady exactly what I wanted Ruby to look like! Particularly, thought all would go well, when she nodded and smiled as I made my requests! I think that is a big part of my frustration now! 
Feathersprings, I appreciate your opinion as, being a groomer, you can understand why I'm so taken aback on the results of what I asked for! No way close !!!! Even this "pet" puppy clip is terrible! (gaps, blothes of hair left in places, no jaw-to-ear line at all, cut too high above the eyes, belly not shaved (ironic, huh? everything else was whacked off!) sanitary not correct, tail too short........) 
too upset to take pictures today, but tomorrow, i will post some to give everyone a better idea of WHY I'm so upset!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I was fortunate when I took Auggie to the groomer. I had used them before, (for my long haired dachshund) never asked for anyone in particular. 

I told the girl not to take ANYTHING off of Auggie's topknot and ears, or tail poof. I wanted his body taken down; fft and sanitary done, fluff left on his legs. She did just what I asked for. (Which really should not have been too hard, right!) And, I didn't even have pictures or an instruction manual! Oh, I'd be mad if I were you! You did your part to communicate what you wanted. I feel bad for you and Ruby!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you have her topknot banded when you took her in? When a dog comes in with it's topknot already brushed and tied up when it comes in to me, I will not tought that hair, I will only (attempt) to retie it when it's clean and dried. Although, even if they're saying they're growing it out I won't touch it and I've never had a problem.. I wonder if the woman that groomed Ruby was really listening to what you told her?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would be furious - so sorry this happened to you!!! This is why I groom Vinnie myself. It may be worth going through that learning curve doing her grooming yourself if you can't find anyone you trust. 

Did you still pay her for the groom???


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Skye, you know, my thoughts were to try to describe what I wanted with groomer words like "banded, blended log topknot as on the poodle puppy cut" Even taking in the "Bible of poodle grooming" books and leaving it with her, I thought I was doing what a groomer would see as clear and specific.

Fluffyspoos, YES, indeed Ruby's hair was freshly brushed and topknot banded when i took her this morning! I went so far as to hold Ruby's topknot up and point out that the hair above the jaw line at the ouside corders of the eyes was almost long enough to catch up into one topknot now! The lady nodded and smiled!

AgilityIG, Did I pay the grooming fee? Yes
At the time, I was fighting the tears and felt like someone had just punched me in the gut! My response to pay was like being auto-pilot! I just had to get out of there!

Don't mean to be so dramatic, but this whole journey has been so full of failures!

Tomorrow when i post photos, please come back to take a look. I think you'll see why I'm in such a funk!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, she's obviously an idiot then, I'm so sorry this happened to you =/


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry, I know that was so frustrating  Of course it will grow back but you shouldn't have to grow it back when you didn't ask for it to be gone in the first place. I am sure she is still adorable.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a groomer with my own business that is just uncalled for in another groomer. You even left the "book" & obvious TK banded. Wow, what idiots. I personally never use the term "Puppy Cut" but that is NO excuse for a groomer to do that. Please let me know where you are in Northern SC. There are so many of us going to Atlanta to compete in March. I will put out my feelers. I have been growing coat on 3 Poodles now for 4 months & 1 I have enough hair on, the other I am hoping that in 6 wks he will grow in some hind end leg hair. The more artistic competition grooming is vastly different then my "pet" grooming that I do in the shop. 
Please let me know & I will put out my feelers for you.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanted to post some pics from the grooming disaster yesterday so that everyone could better understand how crushed I was when I picked up Ruby from this grooming salon.

First, are a couple of photos that show how much topknot growth Ruby had in Sept. 2010

The third photo shows topknot Jan 15th 2011

And the last photos show the groom that was done yesterday!
Please, remember, this was AFTER instructions to groom her in a poodle puppy cut with long topknot!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Honestly, I would go back, speak with the owner and get a refund. Not listening to instructions that are that specific with pictures left is just ridiculous.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm so sorry for you.... I can certainly see why you're so upset, omg I'd be FUUUUUMMMMINNNG if someone did that to Paris' topknot! Sheesh!! How obvious can you be!? 

You did the right things, it was the groomer who didn't listen, or the person who groomed her wasn't the same person as you talked to and she didn't relay it! I dunno why anyone would cut all that topknot back though, when it's sooooo obviously tied up!!!! Ugh. I feel for you...


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Awww, man--she really whacked her topknot good! Ruby is ready to go hunting--the only poodles I've seen with topknots that short are the serious hunting poodles, LOL. 

It will grow back, though, and she should be looking much better even a month from now.


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

Frustrated, livid, and other such words couldn't begin to describe how I would feel if this had happened to me and my poodle. I am growing my own boy's top knot and coat out, which is a consistent labor of love. This makes me embarrassed to be a groomer, which unfortunately is not a new experience. I have worked with probably twenty different groomers and only one had any idea what a banded topknot was. As far as I can tell you did everything imaginable to explain what you wanted. All I can say is - I feel your pain and, although this will make you wince - it's hair...it grows back. It will just take a loooooooong time. (If it's any consolation at all, my boy had been taken down with a 3 blade all over -head and all- at 6 months old and I got him at 7 mos. I've got a long road ahead of me as well.)


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for letting me know that I did all the right things to TRY and get the groom that I was asking for! And, though I'm still shaking my head, I will compose a letter (and attach pictures) to take with me when I go back and talk with the owner in a few weeks! (I do not want emotions to get in the way, so I need to let a little time pass for now.) No amount of money is going to bring that hair back but it will be interesting to see if they offer my fee back. 
It will be after this visit that I will post ratings on several online sites that allow customers feedback for services received.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would call, do the photos and personally deliver the letter TOMORROW. As a groomer, I would have a hard time recalling a conversation from 4-8 weeks ago...unless something sparked my memory....now YOU, I would have remembered. I remember the lady that brought in the book. I would really remember that.....and if I screwed up, I'd be the first to admit it and give a refund. I honestly do feel so sorry for you. However, if I felt you were unclear OR gave me the go ahead to groom in into whatever I felt was best,I wouldn't give you a refund. You need to talk to that groomer and I would do it when she was not too busy or else you will get a fast brush-off.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  BTDT when we moved, as well. 

I'm still searching.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Um...at least her ears are still long? Poor you and poor Ruby. With detailed instructions, that is ridiculous.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow - just looked at the photos - I would be FURIOUS if I were you. You worked so hard to get her TK that long (and it looked gorgeous, by the way - she is DARLING!!). I would demand my money back for sure. Letter and pictures are a good idea - talk to the groomer AND the owner of the shop. They both need to realize what happened here.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yikes!!! Luckily hair grows. To me as a groomer that is a shave down. That is why I never use the term "puppy cut" In Florida it means shave down like your dog & to me The picture from Sept. isn't even long enough to be called a PC so if your dog came in I would have been like soooo you want NO hair off only redo the fft. By the way the tail I cringe more than the TK. I am a tail fanatic & HATE the tails that are shave 3/4 the way up with just a bit of hair at the end. It is such a common problem with groomers that I just don't understand.

So, deep breath, hair grows & by the time it comes back in hopefully I will have some groomers for you to interview.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh noooooooooooooooo!!! I hate that for you! And you even took pictures!!! OMG!!  That sucks major!! 

It's not even uncommon either  My best client had a similar experience before she found me. She had a full on show style puppy clip and took her puppy to a groom shop here in town because it was more convient than driving two hours and waiting around all day for him to be groomed. Anyway she did exactly what you did and made it clear over and over again that he was in a show cut so that there would be no confusion. (He was not a show dog, she just wanted the clip). She said over and over again to just neaten up the bottoms of the feet and the rear end and such and only lightly scissor the rest of the coat, she didn't want it any shorter. Anyway they assured her they understood and when she picked him up that evening he had been clippered short all over, short topknot.  At first they told her that the longest it was possible to leave the coat was 1 inch (I assume that would be because they were clippering with snap on combs and that was the longest one they had) When she got upset about that the groomer yelled at her (OMG!, I can't imagine) that it was stupid to keep him that long anyway and he was hot so she did the poor dog a favor by clipping him down. WOW... 

Anyway on the bright side... that topknot will probably grow faster than you think. I started growing a topknot on my older girl in the fall and have been able to tie it up pretty well for a couple of months now. Not that it doesn't suck to wait for any length of time for something to re-grow :/


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That is ridiculous! I must say I would be shocked, but that is precisely why I groom my spoo at home now. After taking in pictures and talking with the groomer 3 different times (we were wanting to get Biscuit into a German clip) and EACH AND EVERYTIME she did the same thing, "oh yes, ok, leave the picture as a reference" THe last straw was when we finally had enough hair to have a decent crest, and enough hair to have some shape to the legs and when I went to pick him up he was shaved down even shorter than Ruby with a ridiculous topknot-I did the same thing you did, bit my tongue, paid for the groom, and left. I resolved then and there to groom at home. 

At least hair grows back, even if it is painfully slow! Good luck, hope you are able to find a groomer you are comfortable with!

***I mean no offense to pro groomers on here if I was within driving distance of any of you guys I would LOVE to have Biscuit groomed by any of you! Well, that and if our pay hadn't been cut this past year


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh poor you and Ruby! I would cry for sure! If groomer didn't know how to do clip that she was asked for she shouldn't do anything. It'll grow, and you'll forget this ever happened. Learn to groom your dog  .

She is nevertheless beautiful!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Any update? Did you talk to the shop
Owner??


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh how FRUSTRATING!!! I feel your pain! When I first got Lucy, I interviewed most of the groomers in town and explained that I wanted someone who was experienced in grooming poodles - I wanted Lucy in a continental and most pet groomers can't/don't/won't do that clip. I was referred to a shop called "The Pawfect Poodle" and told that the owner/groomer was experienced in grooming show poodles!! Perfect, right????

The first time I took Lucy there, I explained to Christine that I would like her in a continental clip and my plan was to let her long parts grow - and I definitely wanted a long topknot and ears - she tried to talk me out of the continental since Lucy was "just" a pet, but I was paying for the groom (and I didn't blink at her price for scissoring a proper clip) so she did as I asked. I was happy with Lucy's first groom. (first picture attached)

The second time I took her there, I again explained my preferences - don't touch the topknot or ears, and I'm growing her coat, so scissor please; don't clipper anything but the naked parts!! She again tried to talk me into going shorter all over - she talked about doing the pet topknot (strong definition between TK and ears) and I absolutely made it clear that neither my husband nor I preferred that look - we like the long, banded topknot with NO definition (like her first groom!) She said she understood and I left Lucy there. The second picture I attached was Lucy's second groom - Lookin'good, thought I!!

The third time I went to this same woman, I again made my preferences VERY clear. Lucy was scheduled to be the ambassador for the standard poodles at our kennel club's Meet the Breed event that weekend. I wanted her freshly groomed and beautiful for the event!! I reminded Christine that she should leave the TK and ears alone. She complained that Lucy's coat was getting too long for her to use her HV dryer. She said the she was going to HAVE to take some of the coat length down so she didn't get horribly tangled by the dryer. I told her that I wanted her to leave it as long as she possibly could - I wanted it scissored and not clippered if possible.

I wasn't able to go pick Lucy up this time, so my adult daughter went to get her for me. If *I* had gone, I would have made sure the groomer knew instantly of my displeasure! My daughter called me when she was on her way back to town and when I asked her if Lucy was beautiful, she said, "Uuuhhh... She doesn't really LOOK like Lucy anymore... I don't think you're going to like it" I thought she was just joking, so I told her to bring Lucy by my office so I could see her. UUuuhhhgggg! She looked awful! The groomer scissored that darn definition between TP and ears (which I had told her on numerous occasions that I did NOT like - and I had reminded her this time, too!) She scissored the back of the TK into a pet length, but left the front part long so I could band just that little hank (she remembered that I liked to band Lucy's TK, but it looked completely ridiculous with the short back - sort of like a reverse mullet!) :doh: And Lucy had to go to the Meet the Breed event looking like that!!

A few days after the groom, I did communicate to the breeder the things I was not happy with and she said, "I had a feeling you weren't going to like it"... So the only thing I can assume is she didn't want to groom Lucy anymore and instead of just telling me that, she botched the groom so I wouldn't come back. She had told me more than once that Lucy was a very good girl during her grooms - which I believe, since she is excellent for me in the tub and on the table... I always paid cash and tipped $20 (on top of the $100 - $110 grooming fee), but that was the last time I went to that groomer.

The three pictures are all grooms done by the same groomer. first, second, third (and last) in that order... Luckily hair DOES grow back and she is looking better now, but the definition is still noticeable (to me anyway). I hope you are able to find a groomer who makes you happy!!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my god! I just can't believe!

When you say you want any of 3-4 standard clips you shouldn't have misunderstanding with any (normal) groomer.

I have clients that are being 'creative' and making up clips that don't exist and they don't know how to describe what they want  but that is a different story... off topic


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

plum, WHAT WAS THAT WOMAN THINKING!! That IS a mullet in reverse. I can't believe the first two grooms are performed by the same person.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

AJ, I know... I was SOOOO disappointed, since the first two grooms were great! She KNEW that I wanted to band Lucy's TK - I had told her over and over again... so she left this little "rooster comb" of longer hair just in front and chopped everything else off! Geez, do I say thanks??

I can laugh about it now, but at the time I was seriously peeved! I think she was thinking that she didn't want to continue to groom Lucy as long as I wanted to keep her long and in a CC - she apparently had some issues with drying Lucy's coat when it was longer - according to people on this forum, technique is important in HV drying longer coats and I guess Christine didn't have the technique - I'm sure show dogs have much, much longer coats than Lucy and their owners/groomers can get the job done!

I remembered another comment the groomer made to my daughter the day she picked Lucy up - when Katy mentioned that Lucy's coat was shorter than we liked to keep her, Christine said, "Oh, your mom doesn't want to have to deal with all that coat!!" Uuuuhhhh... YES I do!!! That's why I kept telling her I wanted it long! :lol: :doh:


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm..makes me think the one who really didn't want to deal with all that coat was the groomer! I'm with you, why didn't she just tell you she didn't want to/wasn't capable of that sort of groom with that much hair? Oh well, glad you can now laugh about it! That's sort of our feeling about Biscuit after that last shave down fiasco. Literally went in with about 2 inches of hair on legs/body and came back with short enough hair I worried he would sunburn his back. I think our groomer just wasn't capable of the clip I asked for either, or just didn't want to use anything but clippers and combs, but still-tell me that you can't/won't!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

apriljean80 said:


> Hmm..makes me think the one who really didn't want to deal with all that coat was the groomer!


BINGO! ound:

I guess you're not a "real" poodle owner until you've lived through a bad groom or two... And then you realize that it WILL grow back and it's easier to laugh about it (later...) :lol:

I'm doing a lot of my own grooming on Lucy and have to keep telling myself - "it WILL grow back, it WILL grow back... don't be such a chicken... It WILL grow back!" I don't think that anything I would do would be any worse than Lucy's last groom with Christine.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I just don't understand why some groomers tell you they can do what you're asking for.....then DO THEIR OWN THING, in spite of being provided repeated, clear instructions! Just tell me you're not interested in grooming as I request. Don't mow down my dog! 

UPDATE:
With letter and photos in hand, I went by the shop this past Saturday, only to find that they are closed every other Sat. However, I went ahead and mailed the shop owner a copy of the letter to her home address (with copies of all the photos shown here.)
If I have not heard back from this lady by next week, I will return to the shop (during the week) in order to gain about a response. 
I am also preparing written opinions to post on various rating sites where this shop is listed.
Interestingly enough, their web site is "suspended" as of several days ago!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW Im just shocked...what a butcher job. I hope you did talk to the owner and that you received a full refund. As you said, not that it will bring the hair back....but you should not have paid for what was done to her :-( I wanted to suggest that you ask to be present for the grooming. I asked that of the groomer I have and she has let me stay each time. I bath and fluff dry Stella so that when she gets there she is ready to be scissored and shaved. I was afraid to leave her the first time because I didnt know the groomer..but she has show standards..so I was pretty sure she would do what I expected. But I approached it from the standpoint of I need to learn (which I do) and would she let me be present. Maybe that will help in the future.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I have not heard back from the shop owner yet. She may or may not offer me my money back but it will be interesting to see what stance she takes on this total botched groom!
As most of you know, I am trying to learn to groom Ruby myself and I am improving on the minor things (paw pads, dremmel nails, ear cleaning/plucking, face/fanny "cleaned up" ) I have the Kalstone book, basic grooming tools (will be trying on some sheers at the dog show in 2 weeks) and am making notes and and saving sites mentioned her on the Forum. 
The best news to come out of this is that I am now in contact with a show poodle person and she has agreed to take us on as a client! (Hope to meet her personally in a month or so!) In the meantime, she has told me to just let it grow until she can reset the correct lines to grow the coat out properly. Best part is....she will coach me how to do it! Finally, going to get some hands on directions! 
Honestly, I would be lost without the great advice of everyone HERE!
sincere thanks to all!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your botched groom. I have a few clients that come in and only want face/feet/tail and leave a beautiful grown out topknot. I would be very upset if someone took my dogs topknot down into a short pet trim. I don't tie his up but he has a big fro going on because that's how I like it!

If you were closer to me I would definitely offer to groom your poodle. I'm near Charlotte, NC


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel terrible for you and as a groomer myself, commend every step you're taking. I'veheard of these sort of things, where a trusting owner drops off her dog and picks it up shaved... ugh, how inexcuseable. I hope you find a better groomer asap!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

My heart goes out to you! When I saw your photos, I gasped.
You did an excellent job of telling your groomer what you wanted and with pictures to boot I don't really understand how you ended up with the wrong trim. I love it when clients bring me pictures and point out what they like.
I think you're handling the aftermath well, too. I'll be interested to see how it plays out.
Most importantly though, it sounds like you've found a groomer of quality to groom Ruby and help you learn to do it yourself. Stick with it, you'll be amazing in no time!
I'm sorry for what happened but I know before long you'll have Ruby back to her adorable self


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

rubymom said:


> The best news to come out of this is that I am now in contact with a show poodle person and she has agreed to take us on as a client! (Hope to meet her personally in a month or so!) In the meantime, she has told me to just let it grow until she can reset the correct lines to grow the coat out properly. Best part is....she will coach me how to do it! Finally, going to get some hands on directions.


"Everything Happens For A Reason" =)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I have had to fix botched jobs & reassure owners that the hair will grow. I had a new client walk in with her little toy all in tears by what another groomer had just done to her dog. It seriously looked like a 5 year old child did the groom job. I fixed what I could as in even the coat up but couldn't help her on the length except to tell her it will grow & that in 4 wks to come in for a B&B & start to set pattern. I esp. hate, hate, hate the palm tree tails. I don't think anything on a groom bothers me more, but it is an easy fix as the hair grow.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I can so relate! Last week I took Jackson into a very expensive establishment in Paradise Valley (the wealthiest suburb of Arizona). I paid $125 and also spent 15 minutes explaining what I liked and what I didn't want. I brought in 6 pictures! 

The groomer is obviously gifted, the scissoring is beautiful. But I specifically told him to leave his main and jacket long. I told him that I love that big fluffy look for the winter and come June that I would probably take it off. And I had 6 pictures...which he looked at. One of them was a show dog and had a much bigger jacket than Jackson. Groomer pointed that out. I said yes I know, let's let it grow.

Jackson does look lovely but his chest hair is completely gone and all that heavenly fluff down his sides. And I had spent tons of time the day before making sure he was completely combed to the skin and matt-free before we went in. 

I'm sure I'll feel better after it really does grow back but I will never go back and I will certainly let other poodle owners in my area know (at the dog park, it's always a major topic of discussion amongst poodle and doodle owners).

You have all my sympathy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

3dogs said:


> I esp. hate, hate, hate the palm tree tails. I don't think anything on a groom bothers me more, but it is an easy fix as the hair grow.


I wish I could express this to my daughter and help her see the light!! I also can't stand the "palm tree" or "paint brush" tails on poodles, but for some reason my daughter insists on shaving 2/3 of Meau's tail when she grooms her. Meau has one of those "chicken nugget" tails - docked too short, so when Katy shaves too far up, it looks ridiculous (IMO) To be fair, Meau is technically Katy's dog and she does do all her grooming - but I've nicely told Katy that I think it would look better if she didn't shave so high up and she says she likes it the way she does it! Pooooor Meau!! :lol: Luckily she doesn't know how silly she looks and is a happy, joyful soul no matter what!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE:
Wanted everyone to know that, after I sent the shop owner a letter (w/ pictures) stating what happened to my dog, I received a prompt reply.
Basically, she thanked me for letting her know about the incident. She said that she was "shocked" and apologized for the happening. She sent me a refund check and further stated that she would be addressing the situation with staff to insure that such an incident did not happen to another client!
Then she ended her letter with a second appology of the entire experience.
,
For what it's worth, I feel that this shop owner is being sincere and I really appreciate her prompt response to my report of what happened. Believe me the refund means little to me, it is the acknowledgement of the wrong doing and taking steps that it does not happen to another dog!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that she apologized and sent you a refund.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent. I'm sure as the owner, she would rather know about the incident, than NOT know.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Plumcrazy- all I can say is she loves her dog & that is what is most important. Great to hear that she is grooming herself & she does what she likes. I am sure I do things that other groomers hate BUT I try to always do what the client wants. I have never had one though request the "palm" tail, what a relief. I am starting to see small dogs from another shop come to me because the new groomer keeps putting yorkies & maltese in a "Westie" or "cocker" type style. Yikes! I like my drop coats to be one length a/o & I guess so do clients since I am seeing a rise in displeased clients coming to me to fix the botch jobs.

Rubymom- glad to hear that you letter went answered. Most groomers myself included want to know if a client is not happy & why. The only complaint I ever get is that I didn't take the coat short enough. For me though it is easier to take off coat then to take months of putting coats back on.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I wish I could express this to my daughter and help her see the light!! I also can't stand the "palm tree" or "paint brush" tails on poodles, but for some reason my daughter insists on shaving 2/3 of Meau's tail when she grooms her. Meau has one of those "chicken nugget" tails - docked too short, so when Katy shaves too far up, it looks ridiculous (IMO) To be fair, Meau is technically Katy's dog and she does do all her grooming - but I've nicely told Katy that I think it would look better if she didn't shave so high up and she says she likes it the way she does it! Pooooor Meau!! :lol: Luckily she doesn't know how silly she looks and is a happy, joyful soul no matter what!


LOL, my father-in-law's spoo is the same way... I have tried to gently point out the difference between Jäger's tail and his dog's tail but he likes it that way (he does her grooming). He also shaves the feet way up past the wrists so she has highwaters...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

oh do i feel bad for you! not very smart groomer, even if i get wierd instructions(yours were very clear)I will double check clarify-draw a cartoon if i have to, and then do what they ask, if i think it looks silly, it doesnt matter, they look at thier dog for the next 6 weeks not me. I so wish you were closer, i cannot seem to beg anyone to leave hair on a spoo here, i am known for loving long hair, yet all the spoos(not very many) are farm dogs and all short lamb trims(at least they arent #7 shave offs). i so badly want to practice poodle trims before i get my own.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> He also shaves the feet way up past the wrists so she has highwaters...


ICK! i have a few bichon/shih tzu clients where the owners shave them in between, they want clean feet-fine, but they shave it half way up the leg, i just give her regular lines since she's a #7 body to paw(puke) and so it hides the owners lines. poor dogs.


----------

